# Logs?



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I am clearing an area on my lot to build a workshop. I have two white oak logs and seven popular log about 8 1/2' long and 24" in diameter. If I have the logs milled now I don't really have any place to store them. I would have to store the milled boards outside under a tarp. Would I be better off to let the logs set outside for about 2 to 3 months before having I have a place to properly store them? Also, about what would white oak and popular logs of this length and diameter weigh?Thanks in advance.
Tom


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The poplar weighs approx 1100 lbs, the white oak 1700 log weight calculator If you are up north (no clue, it's not in your profile...which helps us in these type questions...hint) As long as they are up off the ground they could lay 2-3 months without any degrade. The poplar will go ''bad'' first and should be milled asap before warm weather...I have milled white oak dragged out of a muddy drainage ditch that laid there for 3-4 (maybe more,many more ?) years. The bark was gone and outer 2" of the log was just mush, I could stick my finger into it...the lumber inside was beautiful. That being said it's still best to mill them asap before the bugs get them. And heck the sooner they are milled the sooner the lumber will dry, it won't do that in the whole log.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Seal the ends if you are going to do them later.
A good thick coat of Latex paint if nothing else is available, but they emulsified wax products available.


----------

